# [H] Thrall - Planlos mit System sucht



## Necrosurgeon (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ihr habt keine Ahnung, was ihr tut, aber davon jede Menge? Dann seid ihr bei "Planlos mit System" genau richtig!

Wir befinden uns im Wieder-Aufbau und suchen Spieler aller Art, die noch Spaß am Spiel haben und Wert auf die Gemeinschaft legen.


Außerdem wollen wir uns dem Raiden widmen und suchen daher noch Interessierte, die uns unterstützen wollen.
Wir haben zwei Raidgruppen, die an verschiedenen Tagen mit unterschiedlicher Zielsetzung raiden wollen.

Gruppe Teoran:
Raidtage: Donnerstag und Dienstag
Raidzeit: 20-23 Uhr
Zielsetzung: Angefangen beim Mogu'shangewölbe, über das Herz der Angst, die Terrasse des Endlosen Frühlings und den Thron des Donners letztlich der Schlacht um Orgrimmar beizutreten. Alles in gemütlichem Tempo.

Gruppe Neralari:
Raidtage: Freitag und Samstag
Raidzeit: 19-23 Uhr
Zielsetzung: Die Schlacht um Orgrimmar im Flexiblen Modus zu bestreiten und schließlich den 10er nhc (ggf. hc) zu spielen.

Was genau suchen wir?

Gruppe Teoran benötigt dringend noch 2 Tanks und 2 Heiler (einer mit DD-Specc)

Gruppe Neralari sucht 5 DDs (davon einen mit Tank-Specc; kein Pala/DK) und drei Heiler (davon einen mit DD-Specc).


Falls wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei: http://planlosmitsystem.npage.de/ oder wirf einen Blick in unser Forum http://wowgilden.net/PlanlosmitSystem/, wo du dich auch gleich in Form einer kleinen Vorstellung bewerben kannst.

Du hast noch Fragen? Die Mitglieder der Gilde stehen gerne helfend zur Verfügung - ingame (einfach /who Planlos mit System eingeben), im Forum oder im TS-Gespräch.


Wir freuen uns auf ein tolles Zusammenspiel in einer freundschaftlichen Umgebung.

Viele Grüße
Sátanas, Bezwinger der Höllenfeuer


----------

